# Buffalo Brewery Jug



## Carmo (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi All
 Check out this advertising jug from Wangaratta Australia
 carmo


----------



## Dirranbandi (Oct 24, 2004)

G'day Carmo

 I'm having trouble seeing/opening your attachment?

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## Carmo (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Not sure what happened there, I will crop the photo and try again, when I have time.
 carmo


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2004)

Here's the picture of his jug.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Oct 26, 2004)

Carmo

 That's a beauty worth waiting to see! Is there a pottery mark/stamp?

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## Carmo (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi
 Thanks for that woody!
 It has a potters stamp on the base Field London from memory.
 carmo


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2004)

Ahhh,  now that IS nice []
 You are from up that way somewhere aren't you Carmo ?


----------



## Carmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Irish
 I am from Wang, but I am living in Launceston at the moment, got work here for about 6 months, hope to do a bit of digging here in Tassie if I get time
 carmo


----------



## idigjars (Dec 24, 2004)

Very Cool! []


----------

